# child benefits



## a+a but (Dec 16, 2009)

someone told me that my wife will still be able to recieve child benefit,family tax credit etc when we move to cyprus.Is this correct?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I assume its the same as in Spain (???), provided one of you are still working, paying tax and NI in the UK, then yes you can - it has to be the person who "is" paying into the UK system that claims it. If you're not paying UK taxes, NI then no you cant

Jo xx


----------

